# Looking to "PURCHASE" Land in Hancock County......



## HT2 (Nov 5, 2004)

I know this is the "LEASES" section, but I figured "PURCHASING" would fit in well......

My good friend and long time huntin' buddy is lookin' to purchase some land in Hancock, for the purpose of hunting.......He would prefer it to be "NORTH" of Sparta. 

Size of tract.........Somewhere between 250 acres and 750 acres.....

He's been actively pursuing his search with Local real estate people.....

Any info. please let me know....

Thanks....


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 6, 2004)

Tim if'n you go in with him I'm sure ya'll could triple that acerage   
Seriously good luck with this venture cause it's really the only way to have somewhere secure to hunt if you can keep up taxes. I would checked into the conservation programs to lower  said taxes. buy now before land prices do like they have here


----------



## whithunter (Nov 8, 2004)

A guy I know has 567 acres for sale in Hancock.  Not sure what area of the county but I have a plat and some other info on it.  Send me a PM


----------



## HT2 (Nov 8, 2004)

*John.....*

Well, I'm gonna be "lucky" if/when he finds it.......

All I gotta do is help keep it up (which with him is gonna be tough  ), and help pay the land taxes on it........

He's been wantin' his own place for a while, and he's finally ready to do it.......

Thanks for the info.....


----------



## Tom Borck (Nov 9, 2004)

Check with Andy Webb at Town and Country Real Estate in Sandersville.  He is a member on board and goes by honus.  Great guy!!!  Tell him I sent you!    Maybe you better not!


----------



## honus (Nov 11, 2004)

*Land for sale*

Tom:
Thanks for the plug.   I haven't checked the board in a while and just saw your post this am.  Come see us when you can.  Looking forward the the big funeral.....er, wedding in January!  We WILL have a big time.
AW


----------



## HT2 (Nov 12, 2004)

*10-4.........*

Thanks T. B........


----------



## Moe deer (Dec 1, 2004)

i am also interseted in hunting land purchase. just good cnty is important.


----------

